# résolu pas de son realtek alc4080

## farid4212

bonsoir jai pas de son realtek alc4080 probleme jai manque une lodules dans le kernel config et je ne sais pas le quel 

dmesg

[    5.813819] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x000f0000

[    5.814742] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: no AFG or MFG node found

[    5.815221] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: no codecs initialized

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4c43 (rev 01)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5000

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Expansion ROM at <ignored>

        Kernel driver in use: icl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4c01 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 120

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: 50600000-506fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040000000-00000000501fffff [size=258M]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4c09 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 121

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: [disabled]

        Memory behind bridge: 50500000-505fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 43ed (rev 11) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5007

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 145

        Memory at 50700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Device 43ef (rev 11)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Flags: fast devsel

        Memory at 50714000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=16K]

        Memory at 5071e000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 43e0 (rev 11)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 1c3a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 129

        Memory at 5071d000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device 43d2 (rev 11) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        DeviceName: Onboard - SATA

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device b005

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 131

        Memory at 50718000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Memory at 5071c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 4050 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 4040 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 4020 [size=32]

        Memory at 5071b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1b.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43c0 (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 122

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: [disabled]

        Memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1b.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43c2 (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 123

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: [disabled]

        Memory behind bridge: 50300000-504fffff [size=2M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1b.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43c4 (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: 50800000-509fffff [size=2M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050a00000-0000000050bfffff [size=2M]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43b8 (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 125

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: [disabled]

        Memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43bc (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 126

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: 50c00000-50dfffff [size=2M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050e00000-0000000050ffffff [size=2M]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43b0 (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 127

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: 51000000-511fffff [size=2M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000051200000-00000000513fffff [size=2M]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43b4 (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 128

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: [disabled]

        Memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: [disabled]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4385 (rev 11)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5001

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 43c8 (rev 11)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Sound

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device a00d

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at 50710000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Memory at 50200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 43a3 (rev 11)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5001

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at 5071a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at efa0 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43a4 (rev 11)

        DeviceName: Onboard - Other

        Flags: fast devsel

        Memory at 5071f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin [Radeon RX 460/560D / Pro 450/455/460/555/555X/560/560X] (rev cf) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Baffin [Radeon RX 460/560D / Pro 450/455/460/555/555X/560/560X]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 146

        Memory at 40000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at 50000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=2M]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at 50600000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at 50640000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

        Kernel modules: amdgpu

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin HDMI/DP Audio [Radeon RX 550 640SP / RX 560/560X]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Baffin HDMI/DP Audio [Radeon RX 550 640SP / RX 560/560X]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 147

        Memory at 50660000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Kingston Technology Company, Inc. Device 500e (rev 01) (prog-if 02 [NVM Express])

        Subsystem: Kingston Technology Company, Inc. Device 500e

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16, NUMA node 0

        Memory at 50500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: nvme

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Controller I225-V (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Ethernet Controller I225-V

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at 50300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Memory at 50400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: igcLast edited by farid4212 on Sat Sep 11, 2021 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## farid4212

résolu

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SOF_PCI

USB Audio/MIDI driver

Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support pour ma  bar de son via hdmi

merci boucoup

----------

